# Friski's a mommy's girl! <3



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

My oldest kitty, Friski, is actually the family cat but she's more bonded with me since I pay most attention to her and became her mommy. She was taken away from her real mommy too soon (at just 5 weeks). She just LOVES to be with me, especially when I'm on the couch with my laptop! Here's a pic! Isn't she a sweetie?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Holy carp she is just gorgeous! 
With her being a pre-weaned cat, do you find any behaviours that she maybe has not picked up from her mama cat or siblings??
(*I only ask because we got our cat from outside and he's so mouthy and bitey and we were thinking he was from a small litter or removed from his littermates bc he doesn't take cues to stop biting- therefore he is totally unsuitable to be around children)


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

She's a little bit mouthy and bitey like yours but not to the point of not being around children. She will nip at people sometimes if they pet her when she doesn't want to be and we just tell them so that they're aware and she bites us a lot but other than that not that many behavioral problems. A bit on the spoiled and stubborn side, Lol but how many cats do you know that aren't?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol Yes stubborn is right. 
But thanks for your experience with the biting! 
She really a sweet lookng cat


----------

